# Fish work by Uncle Avni



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

get joy!:smile:


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

Careful, those tangs will cut you with those tail blades...Nice, what's the medium?


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

bbbaldie said:


> Careful, those tangs will cut you with those tail blades...Nice, what's the medium?



it´s pixels


----------

